# Expat jobs



## jtbush13

Hello,

I will be moving to Thailand in January. My girlfriend and I will be living in Bangkok. She is from Bangkok originally and we met in the United States while she was here for school. I am currently finishing up graduate school (MBA degree) and work full time for a major insurance company. I have 6 years of experience in the financial services industry. I was hoping to get some advice for obtaining a good job in Bangkok. I have spent many hours searching for a recruiting service online but have not been successful. If possible, could you please provide information for finding work for an expat who speaks very little Thai, but who has extensive business experience. Are there any good websites or people to contact?

Thank you very much!!!
Jeff


----------



## Winkie

Just a word of warning. If you don't have a job, then I think you will not be moving to Thailand in January. Think you'll struggle to get any type of Visa other than a Tourist one.

IS you r major insurance company nad international one? Have you sounded out the possibility of a transfer? Think you'd find it difficult to enter the Insurance field if you wait until reacung Thailand.

Finding jobs by website is not very successful. There are recruiting firms, I've usedd a few for finding people for my office, but I find them less than satisfactory. You could always try looking at JobsDB(dot)com or Jobjob(dot)com, they have many jobs, whichi are mostly for locals but you never know.

Good luck


----------



## synthia

Like most countries, work visas are only available to those who are not going to take a job away from a local. Therefore you need something unusual to offer to a company before they are going to want to hire you or be willing to apply for a work visa for you. And if you don't speak Thai, your chances are even worse. I agree that your bets opportunity is a transfer from your current company, if possible.


----------



## owenjones

*Insurance Work*

You could try insurance companies that already have a presence here. I only know of AA Insure (Pattaya: Mr. Smith) and Thai Health Insurance Co. Ltd., but there are others.

Not speaking Thai won't help though.

Owen.


----------



## Jamie76

Agreed. About the only way you are going to get a "good" job is if you are transferred over to Thailand by a western company and receive western wages. Have experience and an MBA guarantees you nothing. Most expats that have been transferred to the LOS had to pay their dues before getting the chance to be transferred over.

You aren't alone in wanting to land a job there. I've looked into it and have come to the realization it's not going to happen...yet.


----------



## stevejohnson

work visas are only available to those who are not going to take a job away from a local. I was hoping to get some advice for obtaining a good job in Bangkok. I have spent many hours searching for a recruiting service online but have not been successful.


----------



## singto

Stevie - kind of hard for people to tell you this without knowing your qualifications. However, what I will tell you is this - what you're being told here, it's not easy to come to the country and find work, is 100% true. You either need to get a job while outside the country, from some multi-national company, or start your own business, or work in a field where your location isn't important (telecommuter) or you can use the location to your advantage - like a correspondent. Employment in Thailand is difficult as it's one of the most prized destinations IN THE WORLD. So you've got to be an entrepreneur, a hustler, or have a skill set that is greatly valued.


----------



## thaiswiss

*Own Company*

Open your own business! It's really cool. Thais aren't great entrepeneurs. So there are lots of opportunities. You can just do a franchise that works somewhere else and adjust it to Thai taste. Open a comapany and get your work permit. Works fien for me.


----------



## wali

I am sorry but teaching jobs are the only option most foreigners have in Thailand.


----------



## singto

Oh really? Why is that? I've been here for nearly 15 years now and out of all of my Farang friends here, none are teachers - NONE. In fact, I don't know any teachers.

There are plenty of jobs here for QUALIFIED foreigners. You should definitely try to find employment before coming here. If not, you really need a good year to make contacts and figure out just where you can find work. But trust me, teaching English, especially at an English school, is one of the worst jobs (at least in pay) you can get. 

Find work before you come here or have enough $$$ saved to last for 12-18 months so you can make your contacts and find employment.


----------



## ThaanPeeg

*Brokerages*

You will probably find it hard to get a job in insurance or banking. You will be deemed as a young lad by the Thais....

If you have any research experience, or you take the time to doctor your CV a bit, there are easier oppos in stock broking as many expats have left in the past 3-4 years.

The money is crap by international standards, but OK in TH.

Do not expect to find a job through the Bangkok Post or even online.

Be proactive and write to them.... then call when you are here.

Best advise... sprinkle a liberal amount of bull**** all over.


----------



## miniwalk

hope to get jobs


----------

